# Slipping out their collar



## SeaCatz (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been trying to make them wear a collar lately because they've been getting more chances of escaping since I have to let the dogs out now. (they're indoor only cats) They aren't microchipped so I prefer them to wear some form of ID but they know how to take off all the collars I try on them. 

I tried breakaway collars and those are too easy for them to get out of. 
I tried using a buckle collar and they end up choking themselves trying to get it off. 
I tried using a harness and they take it off like a shirt.
I'm trying ribbon and elastic rope next...any suggestions? :kittyturn


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Please don't put elastic around your cat's neck. Cat's shouldn't even be around elastic let alone have it on them.

Some cats just won't tolerate a collar. Get them micro chipped and just be extra vigilant about keeping them away from the door. Shut them in another room when you let the dogs out and in, for example.


----------



## SeaCatz (Mar 23, 2011)

I found a plain stretched out scrunchie for them yesterday and they actually don't mind it. They aren't trying to get it off and they aren't pawing or biting at it or showing any dislike to it, if they end up not liking it I will take it off for them. I might end up making a collar out of it with the breakaway buckles. Do you think that is safe enough? :?

I usually do lock them in the hallway when I go out(but never know what could happen). I've had some relatives accidentally letting them out even when I tell them not to. Would still like them to wear a collar along with microchip. :kittyturn


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

The thing about microchipping them is that it works well for dogs, not so much for cats. Cats are not as likely to get picked up by AC and scanned for ID. Unless they're very lucky and find some kind persson who takes them to have them scanned, microchipping is pretty useless. I considered it for mine but opted for collars with id instead but they've been wearing collars since they were very young so they don't try to get out of them. They're break-away collars so they do on occasion lose one but not so often. I had trouble keeping a break-away on Layla so I got a stretch collar. She can get out of it if she had to but so far she's kept it on.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

To be perfectly honest I would rather be more vigilant and keep your cats inside that make makeshift collars out of scrunchies they could strangle themselves on.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Gloworm said:


> To be perfectly honest I would rather be more vigilant and keep your cats inside that make makeshift collars out of scrunchies they could strangle themselves on.


Yes.

I will repeat: *please don't put ANY sort of elastic on your cats, especially around their necks. *

Elastic tightens and does not loosen up, even if the stress that is causing it to tighten is removed, it stays tight. 

Don't put scrunchies or elastic collars of ANY kind on your cats. You'd never forgive yourself if you came home to a strangled cat.


Learn to look before you open a door to let the dog out or in. Or put them in another room before you open a door to let the dog out or in.

Many people have both dogs and cats and the cats are kept inside without any trouble. 

_Please, don't put elastic around your cats' necks._


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

tigressbythetail said:


> The thing about microchipping them is that it works well for dogs, not so much for cats. Cats are not as likely to get picked up by AC and scanned for ID. Unless they're very lucky and find some kind persson who takes them to have them scanned, microchipping is pretty useless. I considered it for mine but opted for collars with id instead but they've been wearing collars since they were very young so they don't try to get out of them. They're break-away collars so they do on occasion lose one but not so often. I had trouble keeping a break-away on Layla so I got a stretch collar. She can get out of it if she had to but so far she's kept it on.



Microchipping at least gives a lost cat a chance. With no microchip, the odds that cat and owner will be reunited are slim to none. Many cats have been found via microchip.

Please take the "stretch collar" off your cat. It is just not worth the danger. 

You say she can get it off. But in the process of trying to pull it off one time, and once is all it takes, she may twist it instead of pulling it off. Once elastic is twisted it tightens and does not un-tighten. The result is a strangled cat.

Please, take it off.


----------



## The Humble Servant (Mar 16, 2011)

lovetimesfour said:


> Microchipping at least gives a lost cat a chance. With no microchip, the odds that cat and owner will be reunited are slim to none. Many cats have been found via microchip.


Always microchip! I've seen many cats reunited with their families because of microchips. The return rate for lost animals is 20% for dogs and 2% for cats, in no small part because people tend to a. not microchip their cats and b. don't update their information when the do move after microchipping.

I'm with the no elastic collars, it is too dangerous.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

There aren't enough nevers to stress *NEVER never never never put elastic of ANY kind (stretched out or not) anywhere on a pet's body.*

I microchip. In my opinion if there is the remotest chance it will help bring my guy safely home to me I'm all for it.

If they escape when you let the dogs out do something to prevent them from getting that close to the door. Close them in another room when the dogs need out or teach them not to go near the door or maybe toss them some treats on the floor of another room to give them something else to think about.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree with microchipping. I worked at a shelter, and saw many many owners of cats come through looking for lost cats. Collars must be able to be slipped off by a cat for their safety, and a cat that escapes a house can easily escape a collar. At least if the cat makes it to a vet or a shelter, the cat can be scanned for a chip. Collars can get tangled on anything that they catch on, including your cat's leg getting caught in the collar or a claw snagging in the collar causing injury.

Best solution is keep cats inside. They won't need a collar.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Just noticed in your original post that you said they got out of the breakaway collars too easily. That is the ENTIRE point of them being breakaway, to stop your cats strangling themselves on a branch, fence post, etc.

The other options you mentioned are just ridiculously dangerous. If they strangle themselves trying to get buckle collars off, why would a ribbon (!!) or elastic rope (!!!!!) be any different?

Please, PLEASE, do the responsible thing and put them in a room whilst you walk your dog so they cannot run out the door. OR, microchip them, let them out and trust someone will scan them if they do get lost. You cats clearly hate collars, and will go to lengths to remove them. This will kill them if they aren't on breakaways, and if they are on breakaways, the collar will be lost in the wilderness anyway. 

I cannot see any justification for wanting collars on these cats. They hate them. A safe one will come off and be useless for identifications. An unsafe one will kill them.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

MowMow said:


> There aren't enough nevers to stress *NEVER never never never put elastic of ANY kind (stretched out or not) anywhere on a pet's body.*
> 
> I microchip. In my opinion if there is the remotest chance it will help bring my guy safely home to me I'm all for it.
> 
> If they escape when you let the dogs out do something to prevent them from getting that close to the door. Close them in another room when the dogs need out or teach them not to go near the door or maybe toss them some treats on the floor of another room to give them something else to think about.



Great idea!


----------



## SeaCatz (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your great advice. I'm sorry if I had some dumb ideas, I just panicked a little because I read this article. Put a Collar On Your Cat - Brad Shear - timesunion.com - Albany NY
I will do my best to keep them inside as always, I was just hoping to find something to help visually identify them. Many of my neighbors don't do anything when they see outdoor cats because there are a lot of ferals around the neighborhood. I guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed if they ever happen to wander out. Also I will eventually chip them but I thought having a collar along with a chip would help get them home before they ended up in a shelter.

Do you think it's possible to teach them to enjoy a collar. I will use breakaway collars if I do...


----------

